# Mount Show & Tell! All Time Favorite Mount (s)!



## Rick Acker

Thought we would do something different this year. Maybe get a little more participation, since most guys don't get something mounted every year! So post up your all time favorite mount or mounts. Brand new ones are welcome too! :beer: It's a long off season, so let's hear any stories behind the mounts as well! THANKS

I'll kick it off with a mount that won a bunch awards for me, and was extra special because it was the last retrieve from my lab Lady!


----------



## Rick Acker

I can see we need to beef this thread up a bit...Here's a whitefront I just finished up. Kind of like this one.


----------



## Sask hunter

that speck looks really good :thumb:


----------



## goatboy

Just got my Alberta buck back, I couldn't be more happy with the way he turned out!


----------



## Rick Acker

Awesome goat boy...Like the Walleye too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goatboy

Thanks Rick, your birds are stellar as well! I'm proud of that fish, she was 15 lbs. Lou Wynia mounted it for me, piece of are to me!


----------



## topnotch

Here's a few I took to competition this year


----------



## Rick Acker

Tyler, those are some awesome show stoppa's! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goatboy

Great mounts, I really like the walleye and muley!


----------



## SX3

Greeny from Arkansas...


----------



## topnotch

thanks Rick and Goatboy

here is a musky replica i just finished and a couple of huge perch

ill try to post some more pics soon

and a big 4x4



















head shot before gloss, with inner mouth detail


----------



## topnotch

dang not sure why those pictures are cut off

trust me the musky has a face lol


----------



## topnotch

see if this one works


----------



## Sask hunter

I got my speck mount from last fall back today. When I figure out how I will post a picture


----------



## Sask hunter

It keeps saying the file is too large any advice?


----------



## dc240nt

Im not a Taxidermist so I will mention this mount was done by Randy Tetrick of TK Taxidermy in Lakeville, MN.
This is the buck I took in 2010. A little over 162 inches of antler and a beautiful colored cape. It looks great on my wall.


----------



## Sask hunter

Heres my speck from last fall


----------



## Rick Acker

That looks great Sask Hunter! What time of year did you shoot him?


----------



## Sask hunter

Rick Acker said:


> That looks great Sask Hunter! What time of year did you shoot him?


Sept. 26. That was an awesome hunt manged 29 birds that morning and shot every species of goose available in SK that morning


----------



## topnotch

heres a couple more recent ones and a new base for the carp

the perch is a jumbo i caught late ice last year




























this smallie is for you Rick


----------



## Rick Acker

Great stuff as usual Tyler. Love the Buff!


----------

